# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Кошки дрессируют хозяев особым мурлыканьем

## Irina

*Кошки дрессируют хозяев особым мурлыканьем*


Британские исследователи из Суссекского университета выяснили, что кошки используют специальное мурлыканье, чтобы люди не могли игнорировать их «просьбы». Так, когда животные просят у своих хозяев еду, в их мурлыканье появляется особый звук, передающийся на тех же частотах, что и крик ребенка, пишет «Узнай все».

Доктор Карен МакКомб, которая проводила исследование, выяснила, что обычное мурлыканье котов отличается от «требовательного». Открытие было сделано благодаря тому, что добровольцы записывали на аудионосители мурлыканье своих питомцев. Кроме того, кошки не применяют особый вид мурлыканья на публике. Они прибегают к нему, когда рядом находится лишь их хозяин. Этот «прием» животные выработали из-за того, что обычное мяуканье может принести обратный эффект и не позволит кошкам добиться желаемого от хозяев.

Для исследования ученые отобрали 10 добровольцев, у которых были кошки. Затем специалисты записали различные виды мурлыканья этих животных: например, когда их гладили, или когда они просили пищи. Затем другой группе добровольцев предлагалось отсортировать записи мурлыканья от неприятного к приятному. В результате большая часть людей назвала урчание во время требования пищи самым назойливым.

Анализ записей показал, что на это имеются научные причины. Так, в назойливом урчании кошек присутствуют высокие звуки, частоты которых совпадает с частотами детского плача. Таким образом, люди естественным образом реагируют на подобное урчание: некоторые хозяева признавались, например, что иногда просыпаются от мурлыканья своих кошек, когда те хотят есть.

Чтобы убедиться в воздействии звуков, ученые использовали специальное программное обеспечение для подавления частот, отвечающих за назойливость. В результате испытуемые в опыте перестали классифицировать данные урчания как неприятные.

Сами исследователи называют новые результаты подтверждением расхожего мнения, что «кошки дрессируют своих хозяев». Недавно, однако, ученым удалось показать, что эти домашние питомцы не способны распознавать причинно-следственную связь между событиями. В результате кошки могут считаться глупее некоторых птиц, которые подобную связь распознавать способны.

Ранее ученые установили, что несколько минут поглаживания любимой кошки нормализуют давление и пульс. А еще пушистики помогают страдающим серьезными психическими заболеваниями, сердечными расстройствами, а также повреждениями мозга, вызванными как кровоизлияниями, так и механическими травмами. При этом «девочки» лучше врачуют заболевания нервной системы и внутренних органов, а «мальчики» — прекрасные целители остеохондроза, радикулита и артроза. К единому мнению о том, какие кошки «лучше», до сих пор не пришли: некоторые считают самыми «лечебными» короткошерстных «брюнеток», а в Англии предпочитают «блондинок».

----------

